# i7 2600k + TR Macho - Temperaturen?



## Holzkopf Joe (3. November 2011)

Hallo ,

in meinem neuen PC werkelt ein i7 2600k (kein OC) mit einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho Kühler (Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL). Im Moment machen mir die Temperaturen aber etwas Sorge. 

Folgende Temepraturen habe ich:

Zimmertemp: 21°c

CPU: 
Idle: 33°c-35°c
Last (z.B. BFBC2): 60-70°c

Grafikkarte (Gainward GTX 570 Phantom):
Idle: 34-38°c
Last (z.B BFBC2):  max. 60°c 

Die CPU-Idle Temperaturen sind mMn ok, auch wenn ich schon von anderen Nutzern des Machos gelesen hab, dass sie etwa 28°c-30°c haben, da mein Gehäuse aber gedämmt ist und die Lüfter langsam drehen, liegt es ja Nahe, dass ich solche Temps nicht erreichen kann. 

Was mir allerdings Sorgen macht, sind die Temperaturen unter Last. 71° war das höchste das ich gemessen habe (nach 1 Stunde BFBc2). Der Lüfter dreht auf 1250 u/min (schneller geht nicht).
Wenn ich das mit meinem alten Core2Duo e6750@3.1 GHz mit Boxed Kühler vergleiche, der bei 1 Stunde BFBC2 nur etwa 60°c warm wurde, kommen mir die Temps des 2600k doch etwas hoch vor. 
Wie hoch die Temperaturen unter Vollast gehen, habe ich noch nicht getestet, kann das aber noch nachholen. 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Sind die Temperaturen denn normal?


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2011)

wie schnell dreht sich der lüfter auf dem macho?


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (3. November 2011)

Unter Last nahezu am Maximum. Also etwa 1100-1250 u/min. Im Leerlauf so um die 800 u/min


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2011)

Naja gedämmtes Gehäuse da sind ein paar °C schon normal da über das Gehäuse keine Kühlung erfolgt. Ich habe zb mit einem Corsair Obsidian 650D bei der CPU im Idle 31°C ( CPU Lüfter 540 Upm )und bei der Grafik ca 27°C bei ca 19°C RT. Unter Last sind es knapp 60°C bei der CPU und bei der Grafik knapp um 60°C. Unter gegebenen Umständen scheinen die Werte noch als Normal zu gelten.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (3. November 2011)

Mach dein Gehäuse auf, und scheck die Temps nochmal nach 1h BC2... dann kannst du dein prob. mehr eingrenzen


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (3. November 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Habe jetzt einmmal Prime95 45 Minuten laufen lassen. Die Temperatur ging nicht über 67°c hinaus. Habe allerdings die Gehäuselüfter etwas hochgeregelt. 

Das in einem gedämmten Gehäuse die Temperaturen höher sind, wusste ich, aber dass sie so hoch ausfallen können, war mir unbekannt. 

Werde morgen mal das Gehäuse öffnen und dann noch mal Prime95 laufen lassen, mal sehen wie die temperaturen dann sind.


----------



## OctoCore (3. November 2011)

Die Temperaturen sind nicht kritisch, aber Dämmung hin oder her - einfach zu hoch für eine CPU auf Werkseinstellung.
Die Temperaturwerte entprechen etwa denen, die ich vom Boxed-Kühler erwarten würde.


----------



## Abductee (3. November 2011)

gabs da nicht probleme mit dem macho bei den 1155er boards? 
da wurde doch ein extra kit nachgereicht das der nicht an den bauteilen aufliegt oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (3. November 2011)

Die Inkompatibilität gabs nur bei Asus oder Asrock Boards. 

Ich werde morgen nochmal mit offenem Gehäuse testen.
Aber was könnte ich denn gegen die Temperaturen machen?

Was ich auch noch versuchen könnte, wäre den Kühler nochmal abzubauen und die WLP nochmal neu aufzutragen. 
Sollt ich die WLp eher dick oder dünn auftragen? (hab jetzt dünn, aber nicht zu dünn drauf). Sollte ich auf die Kühlerunterseite auch WLP auftragen (stand so in der HR-02 Anleitung, hab aber nur auf die CPU aufgetragen)?


----------



## Abductee (4. November 2011)

gib einen kleinen (etwas kleiner als erbsengröße) klumpen in die mitte der cpu, so kannst nichts falsch machen und es verteilt sich eh von selber.


----------



## Softy (4. November 2011)

Die WLP sollte auf jeden Fall *dünn* und nur auf die CPU aufgetragen werden. Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, kannst du die WLP mit einer Kreditkarte o.ä. dünn verstreichen. Die metallische Oberfläche der CPU sollte dann noch durchschimmern.


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (4. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die WLP sollte auf jeden Fall *dünn* und nur  auf die CPU aufgetragen werden. Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, kannst du die  WLP mit einer Kreditkarte o.ä. dünn verstreichen. Die metallische  Oberfläche der CPU sollte dann noch durchschimmern.



Genauso hab ich es diesesmal (und auch schon immer) gemacht.

Habe eine Gehäusewand entfernt und Prime laufen lassen. Nach 15min ging  die Temperatur, bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl des Kühlers, nicht über  60°c (56-59°c).

Dann habe ich den Kühler Semi-Passiv betrieben, also Lüfter am Kühler  aus. Jetzt ziehen nur noch der Heck und Top- Lüfter die Luft ab.
Dabei blieben die Temperaturen etwa 10 Minuten bei 63-65°c. Dann hab ich  Prime abgebrochen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Temperatuten nach  weiteren 10 Minuten knapp unter 70°c gelegen wären, aber mich  interessiert die Temperatur im Semi-passiv Betrieb ja nicht sonderlich. 

gerade habe ich den Kühler nochmals abmontiert und mit neuer WLP wieder  monitiert. Nebenbei habe ich auch den oben HDD-Käfig herausgenommen und  die HDD in den unteren verbaut. Dort ist allerdings kein Luftstrom über  der HDD, hoffe jetzt mal, dass ich dort keine Temperaturprobleme  bekomme.
 Lasse jetzt mal Prime laufen, mal schauen...

EDIT: Nach einer halben Stunde Prime habe ich jetzt 52-55°c. Die Temperaturen sollten doch jetzt aber in Ordnung sein, oder?


----------



## FreezerX (4. November 2011)

Unter 60°C ist unter Prime95 im Rahmen, erwartet hätte ich eher 55°C. 
Mein 2500K kommt in Prime95 ohne Gehäuselüfter und Macho-Lüfter @ 1100rpm nicht über 49°C.
Der 2600K kann etwas mehr, also summa summarum nicht besonders gut, aber nicht verkehrt


----------



## Holzkopf Joe (4. November 2011)

Hab ja im Edit noch erwähnt, dass nach einer halben Stunde Prime die Temperatur bei 52-55°c lag, aber ich vermute, dass du zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon dabei warst deinen Beitrag zu schreiben 

Niedriger werd ich die Temperaturen aber wohl auch nicht bekommen, das Gehäuse ist ja wie schon gesagt, gedämmt und die Lüfter drehen sehr langsam. 
natürlich könnt eich die Lüfter schneller drehen lassen, dann werden sie mir aber zu laut und da nehm ich dann doch lieber ein paar Grad mehr in Kauf.


----------



## saarlandurpils (5. November 2011)

ZU Vergleich:
Ich habe unter Prime ca.65°C max, habe ihn aber auch mit 4,5Ghz laufen...


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2012)

Das Gehäuse, Zimmertemperatur und die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten spielen sicher eine große Rolle. Habe mal auf 4,2 Ghz(Offset -0,050V) Prime-Small FFT getestet und mit nur einem hochgeregelten Gehäuselüfter kurz an 60 Grad gekratzt. Mit Auto-VCore und 3,5 Ghz auch um die 50-55 Grad. Mit allen Lüftern im Einsatz gehts noch ein paar Grad runter, aber das Rauschen ist dann nicht mehr schön.
Nur die Temperatur der Kerne scheint mir mit teilweise 9 Grad Differenz doch etwas weit abzuweichen oder?

Edit: Unter Windows und alle Lüfter auf low liegen die Temperaturen knapp unter 30 Grad.


----------



## Horilein (2. März 2012)

Mhm,hab nen i5 2550k@stock und den Macho im Fractal Define R3, hatte unter last nie mehr als 46 Grad.
Beiden Gehäuselüfter bummeln mit 700-800/min und der Macho dreht auf knapp 900-1000/min unter Last.
Die Temps in Battlefield find ich schon hoch.
WLP hab ich auf beiden Seiten dünn aufgetragen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. März 2012)

Horilein schrieb:


> Mhm,hab nen i5 2550k@stock und den Macho im Fractal Define R3, hatte unter last nie mehr als 46 Grad.


Welchen Prime-Test hast du laufen lassen? Habe "small-fft" gewählt. Der "blend" Test dagegen ist erstmal nicht so anspruchsvoll und die Temperaturen recht lange deutlich niedriger.
Edit: Ok, vielleicht meinst du auch 46 Grad in Battlefield


----------



## Horilein (2. März 2012)

Ich meinte Battlefield,Prime schreib ich Dir morgen.
Aber Du schriebst ja das auch in BF die temps recht hoch sind?!


----------



## Horilein (3. März 2012)

OK: in Prime 95 hab ich auch 68 Grad. Was mir aber aufgefallen ist das die Temp sofort! nach ende des Tests (1/2h) auf 32 Grad fällt.
Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Late (3. März 2012)

Naja der Lüfter kühlt doch recht gut und mit Speedstepping produziert der 2600k im idle im Prinzip so gut wie keine Wärme mehr.
-> schneller Abfall der Temperatur

edit: Und meiner läuft glaube ich auf recht ähnlichen Temperaturen, kanns morgen oder so mal testen.


----------



## Horilein (3. März 2012)

Late schrieb:


> edit: Und meiner läuft glaube ich auf recht ähnlichen Temperaturen, kanns morgen oder so mal testen.



Wär schon schön,bin kurz dafor die Kiste auseinander zu nehmen.
Aber wenn ich nen 2€ Stück(ca. 80 Grad) vom Herd nehm und dann in Kühlschrank(nach 30 sek. immer noch nicht Anfassbar) pack dauert das auch länger.Geiler Vergleich^^.
Ich werde das gefühl nicht los der errechnet die Temps aus v-core,multi und speed.
Die Gleichung erschließt sich mir aber nicht.


----------



## Late (3. März 2012)

Also: Hab jetzt ein Bild im idle und eins nach ca. 6-8 Minuten Prime Small FFTs bei grob geschätzt 18-20° Raumtemperatur.
Hab Prime dann beendet da die Temperaturen eh konstant waren, bzw. teilweise sogar gesunken sind. Der Macho dreht dabei nichtmal voll auf. Als Gehäuselüfter verwende ich zwei Shadow Wings Mid Speed auf 7V (sprich die silent Variante  ).
Hoffe das sind jetzt alle nötigen Infos?


----------



## Horilein (3. März 2012)

Was hast Du fürn Gehäuse?


----------



## Late (3. März 2012)

Das Sharkoon Nightfall.


----------



## Supeq (6. März 2012)

Horilein schrieb:


> Wär schon schön,bin kurz dafor die Kiste auseinander zu nehmen.
> Aber wenn ich nen 2€ Stück(ca. 80 Grad) vom Herd nehm und dann in Kühlschrank(nach 30 sek. immer noch nicht Anfassbar) pack dauert das auch länger.Geiler Vergleich^^.



Wenn du das 2€-Stück aber mit nem Macho kühlst, dann kannst es sofort anfassen  Luft leitet Wärme sogut wie nicht ^^


----------



## Horilein (15. März 2012)

Hab heute noch mal Prime laufen lassen und war bei 82 Grad!!!...sofort abgebrochen.
Ausgelesen mit 3 Tool`s.
Kann es sein das ein Lüfter sich lockert?Ich bin mir jetzt auch unsicher wegen der WLP von beiden Seiten.
Morgen bau ich das Ding mal ausseinander und mach das mit der "Erbsengroßen" menge.
Nen ultralangen Schraubendreher hab ich heute im Baumarkt gefangen weil ich vll. besser anziehen kann.
Nach fest kommt ab... wie fest kann ich das ding den anbrummen?
Vom OC mal ganz zu schweigen...alles @stock


----------



## Ryle (15. März 2012)

Erbse ist zu groß, etwa vom Volumen her ne halbe Erbse in die Mitte der CPU. Vorher Kühler und CPU natürlich reinigen, möglichst mit Alkohol und den danach auch kurz verflüchtigen lassen (10min).
Das Verstreichen mit Kreditkarten oder Verstreichen allgemein ist auf einem IHS völliger Blödsinn, das hat sich damals angeboten als man direkten DIE Kontakt hatte und beinahe jede WLP leitend war. 

Auf CPUs mit IHS ist die "halbe" Erbse die beste und auch einfachste Methode um WLP aufzutragen und selbst auf GPUs ohne IHS mach ich das nur noch so, nur eben mit ner kleineren Menge und ner nicht leitenden WLP.

Nur bei Kühlern mit direktem Heatpipe Kontakt im Sockel empfiehlt es sich auch auf dem Kühler WLP aufzutragen und danach grob mit einem fusselfreien Tuch zu reinigen, da dort ziemliche "Spalten" im Kühlersockel gefüllt werden müssen. Aber das Problem hast du beim Macho nicht.

Eventuell sitzt der Kühler auch einfach nicht richtig. Wenn du nach der Methode klecks in der Mitte immer noch so schlechte Temps hast siehste das aber relativ schnell beim Ausbau. Der Kühler sollte regelrecht an der CPU kleben und die WLP sollte sich von der Mitte aus verteilt haben. Falls es nicht den ganzen IHS abdeckt, also knapp die Ränder aber nicht die Ecken erreicht hast du die richtige Menge verwendet und der Kühler saß plan auf. Wenn nichts klebt oder sich die WLP nur in eine Richtung hin verteilt hat sitzt das Ding eben nicht plan und du weißt woran es liegt.

Du kannst allerdings auch ganz arges Pech haben und der IHS der CPU sitzt sehr schlecht. Dann hilft dir nur noch RMA. Ist zwar selten aber kommt vor.


----------



## Andregee (15. März 2012)

Ich habe die letzten tage bestimmt 20 mal den kühler demontiert weil ich wissen wollte, welche methode sich nun am besten eignet.
erst hatte ich die wlp ganz dünn aufgetragen. ergebnis 53 grad, dann nochmal zur sicherheit 53 grad.
dann habe ich sie dicker aufgetragen, 51 grad, wieder dicker wieder 51 grad, aber jetzt nicht so dick das alles überschwappt, ein einfach mehr als die halbe erbse, das die deckschicht wirklich gedeckt hat.
dann habe ich mehrmal die klecksmethode probiert. 54 Grad, jedesmal nach begutachtung mußte ich feststellen, das es an einer entscheidenen stelle doch an wlp gemangelt hat.mit einem klecks der einer erbse entspricht ging es noch, weniger hat wirklich den hs dann eher zu nur ca. 60 % bedeckt.
resultat, ich bin beim einstreichen geblieben mit doch etwas mehr als einer erbse, muß allerdings auch dazusagen, das man beim gleichmäßigen verteilen auch wieder etwas runterholt, was an der chipkarte haften bleibt, wenn man nur einen miniklecks nimmt, kommt an einigen stellen scheinbar zu wenig hin.


----------



## Ryle (15. März 2012)

Hängt natürlich auch von der WLP und dem Kühler ab insbesondere dessen Montage bzw. Anpressdruck ab. 

Mit den gängigen MX2, MX4 oder CF3 ist die "Erbsenmethode" aber die beste, dass dabei nicht der ganze IHS abgedeckt wird ist völlig normal und tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch da die Wärme nur mittig entsteht. 
Weniger als ne Erbse in die Mitte, über Kreuz leicht anziehen, den Kühler ein paar Sekunden kreisförmig bewegen und dann über Kreuz komplett anziehen ist einfach die beste Methode da du bei verstrichener WLP grundsätzlich Lufteinschlüsse hast.
Bei Intel kann das je nach Kühler sogar zu verstärkten Lufteinschlüssen führen da der Intel IHS konkav geformt ist.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ffK7L0Qj13Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (16. März 2012)

ich habe mx4 und as 5 getestet und es genauso gemacht, der randbereich der teils nicht ganz bedeckt war hat eben zu schlechteren ergebnissen geführt habe ich die randbereiche hinterher per hand benetzt, war es besser.Ich habe um Fehler auszuschließen eben alles mehrfach wiederholt. Für mich ist das Fazit das die klecksmethode die schlechteste ist, auch wenn sie einmal eine ziemlich gute verteilung zeigte, aber ein bereich wurde ich nicht richtig benetzt und auch da waren die temperaturen etwas höher. Für mich ist es ganz klar so, das man eben doch potential verschwenkt, man nicht der ganze hs bedeckt ist. man kann natürlich glück haben und die wlp verteilt sich komplett, aber das sieht man ja nicht.


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2012)

mit einem erbsengroßen klecks wird normalerweise der ganze heatspreader abgedeckt.
bei meinen letzten war das jedenfalls so, am rand hatte ich damit auch immer ca. 1mm rausgedrückte WLP.


----------



## Horilein (16. März 2012)

Danke für die Tipps
Wenn ich mir den Intel Box so anschau macht die "Erbse" sinn.
Das ist so eine Art "Dreiteiler".Vll. geht es ja so am besten.
Ich werde heute nach Feierabend mal nen paar sachen versuchen,is ja nicht so das basteln nervt.
Ich lass Euch erst dann in ruhe wenn ich im Idle wieder um die 28 Grad hab^^.
Zumal ich mir einbilde das selbst mit einem nogo 2550k 4.0 Ghz drin sein sollten.
Aber da hätt ich dann wohl 95 grad


----------



## Ryle (16. März 2012)

Andregee schrieb:


> ich habe mx4 und as 5 getestet und es genauso gemacht, der randbereich der teils nicht ganz bedeckt war hat eben zu schlechteren ergebnissen geführt habe ich die randbereiche hinterher per hand benetzt, war es besser.Ich habe um Fehler auszuschließen eben alles mehrfach wiederholt. Für mich ist das Fazit das die klecksmethode die schlechteste ist, auch wenn sie einmal eine ziemlich gute verteilung zeigte, aber ein bereich wurde ich nicht richtig benetzt und auch da waren die temperaturen etwas höher. Für mich ist es ganz klar so, das man eben doch potential verschwenkt, man nicht der ganze hs bedeckt ist. man kann natürlich glück haben und die wlp verteilt sich komplett, aber das sieht man ja nicht.



Die Arctic Silver sollte man verstreichen da sich die nicht wirklich sinnvoll verteilt was wahrscheinlich an den Silberpartikeln liegt. 

Aber mit der MX4 sollte das eigentlich ziemlich gut gehen die hatte ich auch ne ganze Zeit lang, nur solltest die nicht kalt auftragen sondern ne Weile in die Hosentasche stecken oder auf die Heizung legen da sie bei Zimmertemperatur bzw. unterhalb von 25° ziemlich zäh ist. Außerdem braucht man bei der MX4 etwas mehr als bei der MX2, also da kann man schon ne Erbse nehmen, minimal weniger vielleicht. Es muss vorher auch wirklich sauber mit Reinigungsalkohol gereinigt worden sein. Bei Resten von alter WLP verteilt sich die neue natürlich auch nicht gescheit, aber ich gehe mal davon aus dass du das gemacht hast. Über Kreuz anziehen ist auch sehr wichtig sonst verteilt sich der Brei natürlich nur einseitig.

Wenn du nichts besseres zu tun hast oder sowieso mal wieder den Kühler demontierst solltest du der Methode noch ne Chance geben


----------



## Andregee (16. März 2012)

ich hatte die wlp sogar auf den heizkörper gelegt als test damit sie sich leichter verteilen, hat auch nicht geholfen. die klecksmethode ist zu unzuverlassig da man nie hunderprozent waagerecht den kühler aufsetzen kann. somit verschiebt sich das immer in eine richtung und das gibt dann die restliche verteilung unter druck vor, acuh über kreuz. zur reinigung hatte ich extra das reinigungsset von arctic, welches übrigens super funktioniert.
nochmal habe ich jetzt keine lust, weil die temps bei allen versuchen so am besten waren.


----------



## Murphy (16. März 2012)

Ich habe mit der MX4 gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe Gestern den Macho auf meinen i7 2600k installiert und dabei die MX4 benutzt.


----------



## Horilein (16. März 2012)

So,Feierabend.Und Bastelstunde auch schon gehabt
Der Macho saß nicht optimal.Linke seite war der anpressdruck deutlich höher wie zu sehen war.
(Die Seite wo das tiefe schwerzugänige Langloch ist.)
Gestern bei Prime95 nach 1mins 82!!! Grad @ STOCK!!!.Abbruch,versteht sich.
Ich hab den Macho komplett abgebaut und die WLP entfernt.
Dann hab ich eine WLP Artic Cooling MX 4  bei uns im Ort erstanden.Der Händler versicherte mir TOP PRODUKT
Ohne den gestern gekauften ewig langen Schraubendreher scheint mir eine korekte Montage unmöglich.
Die WLP hab ich mit einer Kutterklinge HAUCHZART nur über die CPU gestrichen(komplett).
Den Macho dann doch ziemlich festgeschraubt.
Gehäuse zu und ab gehts.Prime ne halbe Stunde.
Und da sich Mühe lohnen soll:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## esszett (17. März 2012)

hast du mal probiert, den prozessor zu undervolten?
mein 2600k laeuft unter last mit ~0,2v weniger, als intel fuer ihn vorsieht... damit kommt er bei prime auf nicht mal 50°C - und das in einem vollstaendig gedaemmten gehaeuse und mit deutlich geringeren luefterdrehzahlen als in deinem rechner...

gruSZ


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2012)

meiner läuft im 24h betrieb mit -0,1V absolut stabil.


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2012)

esszett schrieb:


> hast du mal probiert, den prozessor zu undervolten?
> mein 2600k laeuft unter last mit ~0,2v weniger, als intel fuer ihn vorsieht... damit kommt er bei prime auf nicht mal 50°C - und das in einem vollstaendig gedaemmten gehaeuse und mit deutlich geringeren luefterdrehzahlen als in deinem rechner...
> 
> gruSZ


 
Naja,ich war immer der meinung das ein Fractal Define R3 auch gedämmt ist. Die Lüfter hatte ich angepasst.Aber das mit dem Undervolten ist auf jedenfall nen Versuch wert.


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2012)

die dämmung vom fractal beeinflusst garantiert nicht die temperaturen.


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> die dämmung vom fractal beeinflusst garantiert nicht die temperaturen.


 
Das wäre klasse,rein subjektiv dann aber nur von der Lautstärke.
Den Unterschied zwischen offenem Case und geschlossenem meine ich zu hören.
Warum denkst Du das die Temps damit gar nix zu tun haben sollen?
Verbaut sind nur die beiden O-Lüfter,Netzteil,Graka und der Macho.Bin eigendlich mit der "Lautstärke" mehr als zufrieden.
Steht unterm Schreibtisch,ca. 70 cm von mir weg,nur unter Last ein leichtes säuseln(Graka).


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2012)

weil da außer den seitenteilen und dem etwas verkleideten frontlüfter nichts gedämmt ist.
der ganze deckel ist offen und von vorne schaufelt ein 140mm lüfter luft ins gehäuse.
die dämmung ist sehr dünn und glatt, verwirbelt wird da auch nichts.
die dämmung kann keinen effekt auf die temperatur haben.


----------



## Horilein (17. März 2012)

Kein offener Deckel.
Eigendlich ist alles gedämmt bis auf`s "Heck"und den Boden.Deckel,Tür und die beiden Seiten sind gedämmt.
Und verbaut hat Fractal 2x120mmin Front und Heck.Aber ich denke das die ca.7mm dünne/dicke Dämmung schon einen,
wenn auch sehr geringen einfluss haben wird zumal die warmen Headpipeenden des Macho der Dämmung sehr nahe sind,so ca. 2-3mm.Ungedämmtes Blech würde da besser Kühlen.Ein offenes Fractal Case ist sicherlich keine Referenz.Kann mich aber auch irren.What Ever.


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2012)

kein offener deckel? das ist aber das gehäuse hier oder? 
Test: Fractal Design Define R3 - Silent-Gehäuse geht in die 3. Runde

dicke dämmung hast du aber nur an den oberen und seitlichen lüftungsplätzen, an den beiden seitenwänden ist die hauchdünn.
die dämmung der front hat nicht wirklich einfluss darauf, seitlich bei den schlitzen saugt er ja genug luft an.
überschätz den temperatureffekt der dämmung nicht, das blech leitet weniger wärme als du denkst. (vom standpunkt der realen kühlung aus gesehen)
ich hatte ein lian li alu gehäuse vor und nach einer nachträglichen dämmung von der temperatur her gemessen und da war kein temperaturunterschied feststellbar.
(anhand von der messtolleranz gabs mit der dämmung auf einem messpunkt sogar 1°C weniger)

so lange du mit den dämmmatten keine luftwege verschließt oder bauteile abdeckst, ist das egal.

ich hab bei meinem define mini den hecklüfter in den deckel gepackt, das heck verschlossen und lasse den cpu kühler nach oben zum deckel blasen.
mein 2600k hat mit einem dark rock advanced ~45°C nach 24h 100%
(ich hab aber auch beide laufwerkskäfige entfernt das die frontlüfter frei blasen können)


----------



## Horilein (18. März 2012)

Jap,das mit den Laufwerkskäfigen überlege ich auch,dazu müsste ich die Nieten aber aufbohren.
Also denkst Du evtl. das der Macho nicht das Maß der Dinge ist?
Die beiden Fractallüfter fliegen eh bald raus.Silent Wings 2.
Vll. verpass ich dem Macho auch nen Silent Wing.Macht es, aus Deiner sicht, sinn in der Seitentür einen 140mm Fan zu verbauen?
Ich denke beim Stand der Lüftertechnik bekommt man fast jedes Gehäuse so leise das es jenseits von nerven aggieren kann.


----------



## Abductee (18. März 2012)

der macho ist spitze 

so schauts in meinem mini aus:

davor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

